# Resawing with a bandsaw - a clean cut



## cgrimes (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello,

I just purchased a new Powermatic 14 inch band saw with fence.

I was doing some resawing work with the stock blade, and some basic pine that was maybe 3 inches wide, by 3/4 thick.

After the cut was done, the cut side was very jaggedy. It wasn’t smooth at all. 

Is this problem from blade tensioning? Alignment? Bearing guide settings? What would cause this?

How do you achieve the smoothest cut? Is this just how a band saw cuts, and you can always expect to be doing some sanding to remedy this afterwards?

I have attached a picture to show the cut.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

What blade are you using (TPI, thickness) that could be part of the problem.


----------



## cgrimes (Jan 20, 2008)

I am using the stock blade that came with the saw. It’s brand new. The saw model is PWBS-14CS. I am unsure of the tooth count, but it appears to be a 3/8 inch blade. The teeth of the blade also seem to stagger, from left to right. So, if your looking at the blade from the front (so you only see the skinny side of the blade, teeth facing you), one tooth goes slightly to the left, the other to the right, the next to the left, and so on. This might be causing these lines in my cut??


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Search your favorite supplier for "resaw blades". The one that came on your saw was general purpose. They make blades specifically for resaw, that is your problem, you could use a different blade for better results.

Oh, and I closed your poll. I think we figured out without it ? If you or anyone else thinks it should still be open, holler.


----------



## cgrimes (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks! Couple more questions:

1.) How long should the blade be for your typrical 14" bandsaw? 
2.) Any number of teeth thats better for resawing? 
3.) What is the difference in design of a resaw blade over the general purpose blade I got with my saw?


----------



## cgrimes (Jan 20, 2008)

4.) And, how thcik should it be  (1/2", 3/4"???)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

cgrimes said:


> Thanks! Couple more questions:
> 
> 1.) How long should the blade be for your typrical 14" bandsaw?
> 2.) Any number of teeth thats better for resawing?
> 3.) What is the difference in design of a resaw blade over the general purpose blade I got with my saw?


1) I don't know, they vary some by maker (wheel size etc.). Take yours off and measure it, that'd be the size you need :thumbsup:

2)3-4 tpi. Maybe someone else will chime in and correct me, I have a sawmill, I don't resaw much :laughing:. I just cut what I want right off the log. (my mill cuts in 1/10" increments)

3) Less set in the teeth (one pointing right, one pointing left like you described) and some have other features. Here is a link with some reading (the search I suggested you try in my previous post ) http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1293


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I just bought this resaw blade last week. It said resaw on the box. It's 1/2" wide and has 4 teeth per in. The blade that came with my saw I figure was a general purpose blade That's the second picture. I got my saw used. It's also a 14".


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

1/2 inch with 3 or 4 teeth per inch. you will need to plane or run through a drum sander each cut. the blade that came with your saw has too many teeth for resawing, 3 or 4 tooth blade clears the saw dust and cuts alittle smoother and quicker. you can make your own veneer out of those special boards.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

If I'm going to resaw something I cut it thick enough so I after I'm done sanding it's where I want it to be. This is a 2 X 6 I just ran thru to show you my edge. It is smoother than yours. Not a whole lot. If are getting a nice consistent cut the same thickness all the way that's good. You can get a new blade for under $15. mine is an 80". If your is new you should have a book that came with it that will tell you how long yours is, and probably a whole lot more info that you are looking for.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Those two knots look very sad. :shifty:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a 14 inch band saw that I got from Busy Bee, many years ago. It uses a 93-1/2 inch blade. I don't know if that is a fairly common size for 14 inch bandsaws or not. I currently have a 1/2 by 6 TPI blade on it, which gives a fairly decent cut, but I am not resawing. I tried a narrow 1/4 inch blade on it, but it kept coming off. The 1/4 would probably be fine for thin material, but much too flexible for the three inch thick material I was going through.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Buffalo Bilious said:


> Those two knots look very sad. :shifty:


I am thinking, that if you just had your guts ripped out by a bandsaw, you might also look a little sad.

Gerry:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

cgrimes: We have an 18" bandsaw in our shop and your wood looks like most of what we resaw. You should be able to clean that up on your planer. 
Best regards, Walt Rollison/Litlhof.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

Buffalo,

You're absolutely right! I'm still laughing. I would whack out those sections of board and save them.

Maybe they wanted to be happy ballons and wound up as knots?

I would use the widest blade that will fit the saw for re-sawing.

Thanks for the laugh, Buffalo. 

Regards,
Jimc


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 16, 2008)

I think the blade for my Delta 14" bandsaw are about 93". For re-sawing, the wider the blade the better for long straight cuts. Just think of a scroll saw they have very thin blades less than 1/8" for being able to turn tight radiuses. The wider 1" blades allow you to cut straighter. I have never found re-sawing to be a smooth cut. I think you should always cut slightly thicker than you need and then plane it to the final thickness. Because the blade teeth need to be "set" (deflected to the right and left of the center of the blade) I don't know if it's possible to smooth cut with a band saw like you can with a table saw. I haven't tried a carbide band saw blade to see if they work any better but my suspision is that they are pretty much the same.


----------

